

TEDxUniPittsburgh - Jesse Schell - The Future is Beautiful - abraham
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tg55pdNMxw

======
abraham
At 8:55 he talks about experimental method of grading students based more on
game design. Everything students do gains experience points and as you level
up you progress through the grades.

